
Show HN: StreamingPivot – pivot and visualize CSV data purely in the browser - leandot
http://streamingpivot.com/
======
leandot
Creator here, happy to answer any questions. The website is based on three
great open-source libraries - Perspective, Datalib and DC.js and does a bit of
plumbing to reuse the wasm speed of Perspective for dealing with the data.
Data does not leave the browser. Supported file size is limited by how much
memory allocation browsers allow per tab, that can be overridden if needed but
typically up to 1-2gb should work.

It's preliminary work, but if there is interest and is useful to someone I
would iterate on it. Drop a line at hello at streamingpivot dot com for
questions and requests.

------
ddgflorida
I import a small CSV file and nothing happens - screen stays exactly the same.
? Using Chrome 6.2

~~~
leandot
Is it happening on each screen - pivot/charts/stats and what does the Chrome
Dev console say? You could try to uncheck the "First line is a header" in the
settings (cog image on the right) might help if you don't have a header and
the first line contains strange symbols. Feel free to drop me a line at hello
at streamingpivot dot com, happy to continue the discussion there.

~~~
easytiger
Same issue here.

~~~
leandot
Any chance you can send me a small sample of the csv file?

~~~
easytiger
Actually it was disk io stats pulled from a grafana graph fed by
sysstats/telegraf. Unfortunately it is from a corporate env so that's a no no.
But If you give me a couple of days I can do it from my own services.

~~~
leandot
The issue was the mime type not being set to text/csv when ingesting, could
you maybe give it another run?

